# Humour is a proof of intelligence



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Hello everyone!

How may I say: "Humour is a proof of intelligence" ? Indeed, some of my Chinese (female) workmates are a bit uptight and are always moaning when i try to make a little joke, not even mean i promise! I guess the cultural differences make jokes sometimes bad! She told me: "你不是礼貌的, 你是坏的人!" I think she's making a fuss of a simple joke! So i'd like to respond: 

*"Come one, it's only a little, unsignificant joke, plus Einstein said, humour is a proof of intelligence". *

I think she'll be even more angry after i'll say this, but at least it'll open her eyes - hopefully - ! 

谢谢大家!


----------



## Ghabi

I can't even remember when's the last time a girl told me "你是坏人". You're a lucky man, USE. As to your question, you can use the idiom _xuè ér bù nüè _谑而不虐 ("I'm being funny without being mean") as a retort.


----------



## nazha1024

I donot think we shouldnot encourage any cheap humors!neither to Chinese or to europeanese.

plus this is a serious forum for language learners,stop talking nonsense.


----------



## Jerry Chan

TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How may I say: "Humour is a proof of intelligence" ? Indeed, some of my Chinese (female) workmates are a bit uptight and are always moaning when i try to make a little joke, not even mean i promise! I guess the cultural differences make jokes sometimes bad! She told me: "你不是礼貌的, 你是坏的人!" I think she's making a fuss of a simple joke! So i'd like to respond:
> 
> *"Come one, it's only a little, unsignificant joke, plus Einstein said, humour is a proof of intelligence". *
> 
> I think she'll be even more angry after i'll say this, but at least it'll open her eyes - hopefully - !
> 
> 谢谢大家!



The problem is not about cultural differences, mean or not mean jokes. Nor is it about intelligence.
It's about you not getting along with your workmates.
All you have to do is patch things up and learn how to deal with people. I don't think telling them not humorous (intelligent) enough helps.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

I think that the girl who told me: "你是坏人" was kidding, as some many Chinese girls are used to say funnily: "我讨厌你!" Thank you to Ghabi who was witty enough to get my point and thank you for those very patronizing and moralistic remarks Jerry Chan and especially Nazha1024, but my goal here is not to mess around or something, I'm here to learn a language. I have posted 281 serious posts on this very-well designed website, since Nov. 2008. I have nothing to prove, but what you may forget is the fact that learning new interesting and enriching idioms, coming from any kind of situations, are a good way for improving one's skills in any particular languages. I was just merely asking for an idiomatic expression in Chinese, sorry if it offended you!!! Moreover, being abroad, facing a different culture may confront you to some incomprehensions or conflicts. In such cases, it is much better to say something cleverly expressed through an adequate idiom (and I repeat not in a mean or "cheap" way), than remaining mute and losing our 面子 - I am sure my last point will fully make sense to you - .


----------



## Jerry Chan

Hi USE,
Sorry for the misunderstanding. You didn't mention your workmate was just saying "you're a bad guy" jokingly.
In this case, it's of course a different story. I have the impression that she's actually receiving your jobke quite well.
But you know Chinese ladies are not as "open", and in China it's considered inappropriate to fool around all day at work.

As for your question, try:
   哈哈，说个笑话而已，在我们那里，越聪明的人，越幽默。


----------



## Staarkali

The only of my colleague that have ever made that kind of joke immediately say 开玩笑 after. There is a point, Westerners and Chinese do not laugh to the same things; Most Chinese are not open to sarcasm, irony, black humor and acid joke. An american guy told me recently that if people (among who Chinese) want to improve their English, they have to watch the Simpsons; although I like the idea (Im a big fan myself) Im pretty sure the average Chinese has no way (no cultural background) to appreciate it. Isnt Jacky Chan that said after all he joined the sequels in the Rush Hour series only for the cash to finance its own production? he can't taste the american joke, despite he managed to reach a certain level in language, he can't make it for the culture. I guess it takes a lifetime of openmind attitude.


My point is, the language is one thing, the culture gap is even harder to overcome. The best is to avoid that kind of joke, or if you really can't help it, do like my colleague, add a 开玩笑 to immediately defuse any possible misunderstanding.


----------



## DernierVirage

Staarkali said:


> .......
> 
> My point is, the language is one thing, the culture gap is even harder to overcome. The best is to avoid that kind of joke, or if you really can't help it, do like my colleague, add a 开玩笑 to immediately defuse any possible misunderstanding.


 
I agree with you 100% and I am very glad that you said this (I was in fact trying to decide whether to post a similar comment!).

Despite many years working in China and having many close friends there, I still tread very very carefully with humour, especially in a work context. Sarcasm and irony are by far the most "dangerous" forms of humour to use, they can be completely misunderstood and can cause embarrassment or even offense (which you often only discover when it is too late).

My rule is always to think very carefully before making a joke and if I am in the slightest doubt, I say nothing - mind you, that's probably a good rule to follow in any language .


----------



## Dragonseed

Complete books could be written about the differences of humour across cultures... 

Just a friendly sharing of experience for TheUnitedStatesOfEurope:

- French humour can offend in Asia, e.g. jokes with a sexual innuendo : we (French) are used to quite "adult" jokes from a very young age (probably often telling jokes even before we could really understand them...)

- In Chinese, you will notice that a "joke" is often used to pass a serious message under-cover (so you may end up with serious misunderstanding, with your coworkers trying to figure out what you were really meaning when telling that last joke, while for you it was absolutely not intended to mean something)


----------



## Jerry Chan

Telling a Chinese woman an "adult" joke may result in you being accused of sexual harassment. So be careful, man!

But you can share with me.


----------



## Clement_Sun

DernierVirage said:


> I agree with you 100% and I am very glad that you said this (I was in fact trying to decide whether to post a similar comment!).
> 
> Despite many years working in China and having many close friends there, I still tread very very carefully with humour, especially in a work context. Sarcasm and irony are by far the most "dangerous" forms of humour to use, they can be completely misunderstood and can cause embarrassment or even offense (which you often only discover when it is too late).
> 
> My rule is always to think very carefully before making a joke and if I am in the slightest doubt, I say nothing - mind you, that's probably a good rule to follow in any language .



I'm impressed by how serious you are towards the jokes.  Chinese are not "that" serious.  ( lol while typing seriously myself)    Sarcasm and irony is very popular among younger generations (i.e. ppl born after 1985) ,as I myself was born in 1989. Sarcasm & irony is an essential part of making jokes about government(be really careful about who you are talking to), food, school, transportation etc. Just keep one thing in mind: dont make 'adult' jokes with young females frequently unless you are 100% sure that you are good friends or she is quite 'open'. Some girls are well-known for their conservativeness. But feel really free to tell your adult jokes among male fellows!

I think it is a matter more of age & education than cultural things.


----------



## DernierVirage

Clement_Sun said:


> I'm impressed by how serious you are towards the jokes. Chinese are not "that" serious. ( lol while typing seriously myself) Sarcasm and irony is very popular among younger generations (i.e. ppl born after 1985) ,as I myself was born in 1989. Sarcasm & irony is an essential part of making jokes about government(be really careful about who you are talking to), food, school, transportation etc. Just keep one thing in mind: dont make 'adult' jokes with young females frequently unless you are 100% sure that you are good friends or she is quite 'open'. Some girls are well-known for their conservativeness. But feel really free to tell your adult jokes among male fellows!
> 
> I think it is a matter more of age & education than cultural things.


 
I hear what you say, I think that the difference is that I have less contact with the "post 1985" generation that you mention, which is why I always tend to be very cautious ! Also, I spent a lot of time in very rural areas, where I had the feeling that things were a bit more "traditional" than in the big cities!

As regards "adult humour", I agree 100% with you


----------



## Staarkali

Clement_Sun said:


> [...] Some girls are well-known for their conservativeness. [...]


I think if you ever traveled a bit, you realize how large is the cultural gap. When it comes to humour, there is a world of difference between Chinese and Westerners. I remember when I arrived in Shanghai a few years ago, I systematically made mistakes with that kind of joke (afterwards I feel  lucky I never got slapped or shouted 非礼啊!!); and it works also the other way around and some jokes are typically Chinese and not welcome by Western friends.

It is not that people have locally no sense of humour, it is more that we don't all share the same sensitivity, hence the diplomatic goofs..


----------



## Clement_Sun

Staarkali said:


> I think if you ever traveled a bit, you realize how large is the cultural gap. When it comes to humour, there is a world of difference between Chinese and Westerners. .......I never got slapped or shouted 非礼啊!!.



That's very true. You can sense the cultural gap everywhere. But what I suggested is that 'Chinese use sarcasm and irony as well and as many, but *sometimes* they use it in a different way'.  

I'm currently studying abroad and I am glad to find out my sociology lecturer (from US) sometimes has the same problem with me when reading/ listening to Aussie jokes. 

I just dont get it when aussies roflmao at a story about 'an aussie man sent his  yellow hound with cartridge in its mouth to the lake for fishing'


----------



## Staarkali

I understand; in Europe, we have jokes about other countries and also about the home country, in relation with what it is commonly thought about them. For example, Scottish people are said to be mean with money whereas in Belgium the Dutch fill that role; we have also a lot of jokes for comparison, like "there are three guys, a German, an American and a French in a situation, the German behaves in some way, the American.." well you got the point.
You probably get it for the stories about Aussies, it's just it is really not funny


----------



## Clement_Sun

Staarkali said:


> I understand; in Europe, we have jokes about other countries and also about the home country, in relation with what it is commonly thought about them. For example, Scottish people are said to be mean with money whereas in Belgium the Dutch fill that role; we have also a lot of jokes for comparison, like "there are three guys, a German, an American and a French in a situation, the German behaves in some way, the American.." well you got the point.
> You probably get it for the stories about Aussies, it's just it is really not funny



Yes, i understand,it's the same story in China. Apart from German, American, French, Japanese also often appears in Chinese jokes.  Many cultural things become similar with globalisation.  'Three are three guys on a plance, a German, a Japanese and a Chinese. Suddenly, the engine ....'


----------

